# External Hard Drive suddenly not working



## stalbert33 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I operate on Mac OS 10.5.8 and I have a Western Digitial 500GB external hard drive (WD 50000AAJ connected via USB). Today it has stopped working. The light flashes, I hear it boot up, then it stays lit as if it is connected. I have checked Disk Utility and it is recognizing the drive but it is not Mounting. I have tried restarting computer, unplugging the device, trying other USB slots...I'm out of the dummy checks and may need serious help

When I Verify the Disk, here is the message i receive:

Verifying volume "MY BOOK"
**/dev/disk4s1
**Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
**Phase 2 - Checking Directories
Unable to read FAT (Input/output error)
Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed


Please help! Thank you in advance!
-Scott


----------



## stalbert33 (Mar 8, 2012)

Update: I just clicked "Repair Disk" from Disk Utility and it failed with the same error message as prior.


----------



## stalbert33 (Mar 8, 2012)

Found the solution to my own issue:

If this ever happens to you follow this link & these instructions to withdraw the information from your external hard drive for FREE. Save yourself the $100 the other programs are asking for to do the same thing.

TestDisk - CGSecurity

By the way - I have about 20,000 songs and 100 movies to copy over, this might take a while!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the drive is getting ready to die. TestDisk is great software. Hope it helps you get it all. Now get a new drive ASAP.


----------



## stalbert33 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would agree with you. It is working this morning and I am pulling down all files of meaning before it completely bites the dust.

Thanks,
Scott


----------

